# Protective covers for motorhomes - Breathable



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I hope I have posted this in the right forum :?: 

Can anyone advise on whether any of the widely advertised 'grey' covers for motorhomes are effective, and actually protect your pride and joy without causing any problems :?: 

I have looked on ebay, and there are several companies selling these items - based on length - claiming protection for your MH. One even states that theirs is 100% waterproof, but still allows the fabric to breath.

Prices seem to range from £85 to £200.

Not knowing anything about these covers, I am hoping that someone can advise if it would be suitable to protect our MH when we leave it in Spain for a month or so at a time, while we fly back to the UK.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer advise,

Cheers,
Clive


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i bought one last year to cover my mh over winter,i cleaned the van put the cover on in oct uncoverd it in feb and it looked all nice and clean 
, i was well impressed, mine is 7.5 m and it fits well i think i bought it on line for about £140.dennis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Clive

I haven't got one as the truck is never out of use for long enough to make the faff of fitting it worthwhile.

I have been advised by someone who found out the hard way that they should be a fairly snug fit, and should be securely tied down so they cannot flap in the wind. If they flap too much they can (apparently) chafe the corners of your paintwork, and dull it if not worse.

Don't know from experience whether this is true or not - but I bet lots of others do.   

Cheers


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Any vechicle covers be it car, caravan or motorhome should be securely fitted to prevent chafing, I would suggest it is only a good idea if you need protection from bird droppings, leaves or other types of fallout.
viator


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

They do save a lot of hard work but you need to cover any plastic type windows or clear vents with cling film first to prevent scratching.

Peter


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Great response, many thanks to you all.

I will heed the points about the chaffing, tying down securely and the cling film on the windows.

My main concern was to protect the MH from all of that sunshine they get on the Costa Del Sol in the winter months. We will only be leaving it for 4 - 6 weeks at a time, and then probably only twice a year. Is there a consensus as to whether it is worthwhile for this timeframe :?: 

I guess when in use it is always exposed to the elements, but thought that protecting it when not in use would be beneficial. The jury is still out on this one!

Any more thoughts, or recommendations on make\100% waterproof or other would still be appreciated.

Thanks,
Clive


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Our company {ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS} are supplying German made motorhome covers - due to customer requests (we supply the silver insulation screens - our speciality) and were asked on several occasions for either the roof or complete vehicle covers. Most of our customer requests came from people using their vehicle overseas in warm climates and the main concern was to stop the suns rays from fading the body work. Some vehicles can go a lightish faded yellow colour if you stop polishing the bodywork and are exposed to a lot of sun - that feedback is from various customers who have inquired and purchased our products etc.
regards SammyB


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Just a note of caution - if a seller states 100% waterproof then it is not going to be breathable.

My understanding is that modern fabrics can be "almost" waterproof and still breathable, but not entirely both.

Stuart


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone, I am going to buy one here in France, it's in a catalogue here in france for 49.99 euros, our poor hymer has not had a lot of use for a while (major house roof job!!) and the heat here has been unbearable, I shall make sure to put the cling film an the windows as well.
Bambi 2


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a vague recollection that someone previously had said not to use cling-film on plastic windows as it can cause crazing. Am I right or wrong?

David


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I bought one of these for a caravan. I think is was a Protec one? Anyway, full blown breathable and tailor made. I would not buy another. 

You have to clean the van to spotless before covering. Despite being tightly strapped down, there is always some movement of the material, this polishes various areas giving the whole paint job a mottled look. 

I use my van over winter, so the perfomance of unwrapping, long weekend, cleaning, re-wrapping etc. makes you wonder if its worth it.

Might be worth it if you lay it up for 6 months and have a shiny new paint job that has not gone a bit 'chalky' yet.


----------

